# Comment formater un disque dur externe sur imac



## papy59 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir comment s'y prendre pour formater un disque dur externe branché sur Mac?
Car voilà, sur Mac, il est détecté, mais sur mon xp d'avant, il n'est plus pris en compte alors qu'il l'était avant que je le branche sur mon Mac.

merci beaucoup!


----------



## fanougym (5 Décembre 2009)

Précises ce que tu veux faire de ce DD externe
- lisible sur mac et pc + transferts de fichiers ?
- transfert de gros fichier (+ 4go) ?
- uniquement mac (time machine par ex ...) ?
- ...

et on pourra te répondre.


----------



## papy59 (5 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

en fait, j'aurais voulu qu'il serve pour windows et mac si cela est possible, mais maintenant, quand je le branche sur windows, il n'est plus reconnu dans le poste de travail, il est reconnu dans la gestion de disques mais je ne peu plus éxécuter aucunes actions dessus alors qu'il me dit que le périphérique fonctionne bien.

Merci encore


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

si tu veux qu'il soit compatible sous windows il faut le formater en FAT le 32 étant le meilleur, mais par contre la taille de tes fichier ne pourrons pas dépasser 4Gio.
Pour ça tu branche ton disque dur externe, ensuite tu vas dans ton utilitaire de disque , tu sélectionnes ton disque dur externe tu vas sur effacer et tu sélectionne du FAT.
Voilà.


----------



## papy59 (5 Décembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> si tu veux qu'il soit compatible sous windows il faut le formater en FAT le 32 étant le meilleur, mais par contre la taille de tes fichier ne pourrons pas dépasser 4Gio.
> Pour ça tu branche ton disque dur externe, ensuite tu vas dans ton utilitaire de disque , tu sélectionnes ton disque dur externe tu vas sur effacer et tu sélectionne du FAT.
> Voilà.



Immense merci, thomas, c'est génial, ça fonctionne nickel....
Merci mille fois!
@+, papy59


----------



## estcethomas (5 Décembre 2009)

Mais de rien! En plus ça fait toujours plaisir d'avoir un merci! et c'est pas tout le temps!
ça mérite bien un petit coup de boule!


----------

